# **** Been 40 ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Its been 40 years ago today I married Miss K in Cody Wyoming---- Think I'll take her fish'in over to the lake and have a fresh trout shore lunch--- I'll do the cook'in of course. :fishing:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. Cat, that's a long time and you still have hair, I imagine she will supply desert !!!!!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

congrats ! you musta got a good one.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats good luck fishing


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If I took my wife fishing, I'd have to tie her up first.

Congrats, Cat. Got a few years on ya, but who's counting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to you and Miss Kim That’s quite a run.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*CONGRATS CAT AND MISS KIM----GREAT WAY TO CELEBRATE----HOPE YOU GOT FISH FOR LUNCH*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Everything went as planned--- she even said she would probably keep me around for a few more seasons. :clapclap:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Really ?


----------

